# RAW Pics processing programs for 6D



## rosw (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Guys,

what are the programs that you are using to process RAW pics taken with Canon 6D?

Cheers!


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 30, 2013)

rosw said:


> what are the programs that you are using to process RAW pics taken with Canon 6D?



* dpp comes with the camera, is free and has good (Canon only) lens correction
* lightroom wins hands down over dpp in almost all cases (that's what I use)
* dxo has the best lens correction profiles
* capture one has a great focus peaking feature (see what areas are in focus on screen), let's hope for lr5...
* there is aperture for mac os, it's a lightroom competitor, but I don't know about that


----------



## bholliman (Jan 31, 2013)

+1 for Lightroom 4. Excellent program! 

DPP is adequate if you you don't have the money for LR4 right now.


----------



## sdsr (Jan 31, 2013)

Lightroom 4 does an excellent job with 6D RAW files (just as it does with the RAW files from any other camera I've used; I also have DxO 8, but I don't think it's as good).


----------



## willis (Jan 31, 2013)

Lightroom 4 is all what you need, personally I try to use 99% of editing with Lightroom if it needs even more processing I switch to Photoshop.


----------



## Seanlucky (Jan 31, 2013)

I think that Capture One is a better program for a professional's workflow. Lightroom is better for an all around photographer, and can easily be used for professional workflow. Many argue that Capture One renders better skin tones, where as Lightroom seems to do everything well. I think all in all, Lightroom is probably the better all-around RAW converters. Furthermore, it works fantastically to catalog your images.


----------



## Schultzie (Jan 31, 2013)

Another vote for Lightroom 4. Only when I need to do more intense edits I switch over to Photoshop.


----------



## funkboy (Jan 31, 2013)

I've been using mine with Lightroom 4 since I got it. I've only shot mRAW stills the whole time & it works perfectly. Handles the video fine too of course.

Also, just to chime in with a little side note, my Tokina 11-16 f/2.8 DX lens doesn't have any more vignetting on the 6D at 16mm than it does on my 40D at 11mm, so obviously I'm pretty pleased with that. The LR4 lens profile works just fine with it on the 6D.


----------



## jdramirez (Feb 4, 2013)

Lightroom 4... not because it is the best, but because it is on my computer.


----------



## rosw (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi Guys,

thanks for the reply, as I am upgrading from Canon 60D, i'm currently using Photoshop Elements 9,

will i still be able to process Canon 6D RAW files with Elements 9

or i have to upgrade to Elelements 11 or Lightroom 4?


----------



## oscaroo (Feb 17, 2013)

I take small jpeg + big raw.

I use 1 python script to divide the jpegs and raws into separate directories. (well, the raw directory is nested)
Then i use DPP to quickly go through the jpegs and delete the really obviously crap ones.
Then i use another script to "sync" the jpegs and raw files. Ie, delete the raws for which no jpeg exists.
Then kill all the jpegs.
Then use LR4 to import the raws and edit them.

Note: I found DPP's Quick preview blindingly fast when using jpegs. It sucks majorly when with raw files.

Then i use another script to copy the images from my "just in" folder to the destination folders wherefrom I will copy to my backup disks when I get around to it.

Here, have the scripts, in Python 3.x. For windows only. (I couldn't be bothered using OS independent commands but it's doable.

NB: Some very slight programming skill is required to use them. Ie, change the paths around to point to your directories. But it should be somewhat self evident. You also need to install python 3.x. That is, python 3 point something.


----------

